# pocket knives



## jared08 (Mar 13, 2014)

What are some quality brands of pocket knife out there that won't break the bank? I see a lot of recommendation for spyderco. Not much else tho


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 13, 2014)

ZT, Benchmade, Boker, SOG


----------



## steelcity (Mar 13, 2014)

Kershaw


----------



## Benuser (Mar 13, 2014)

Opinel, both the carbons (XC95) or stainless (12C27).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 14, 2014)

what kinda budget?


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 14, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> what kinda budget?


Yep.. need dollar figures to establish some brands


----------



## jared08 (Mar 14, 2014)

Looking at around 100


----------



## berko (Mar 14, 2014)

get 15 opinels for 100.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 14, 2014)

You can easily get into a Spyderco or CRKT, or even an entry level Benchmade for that....


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 14, 2014)

I too have a few Opinels, and they are great for the money, but nothing beats easily flipping open a well made knife with one hand.

That being said, my edc is a Harner necker.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 14, 2014)

The Rader neck knife is $95.

Www.worldknives.com has a bunch of inexpensive pocket knives without the tactical vibe.


----------



## cadberry (Mar 14, 2014)

Spyderco: they have a nice variety and some interesting collaborative designs. Emerson knives are nice but more expensive.


----------



## hoimin (Mar 14, 2014)

Better suggestions can be made depending on your intended usage, style preferences, and past experiences.

Spydercos are initially off-putting because of the concessions made for the opening hole, and the generally funky handles. Like all knives/tools, they should be judged in hand if possible.

I carry a Spyderco Techno for light-medium cutting tasks (envelopes, cardboard, string, tape, shipping straps, and sharpening pencils). It's probably overkill for that, but I like the combination of tough, stocky build in a small but usable package.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 14, 2014)

You might give Blade Tech or Fox Knives USA a look also. They make great knives that are strong and user friendly.


----------



## Brett_M (Mar 14, 2014)

Buck knives are good, either the very classic 110 or others, I quite like the Alpha Dorado personnally. 

Everyone should have an Opinel too, seeing how cheap they are despite the quality. I usually sand the handle to a different shape and re-finish it with tung oil.


----------



## Castalia (Mar 14, 2014)

Spyderco Chaparral with CF scales is easy to carry and looks great.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 14, 2014)

Svord peasant knife looks like a good cheapy option, too. Look to be a fun project knife....


----------



## jackslimpson (Mar 14, 2014)

I recently started carrying a Benchmade Griptilian 550. I can't say enough about how nice it is. It's light for how tough it is, and very practical. It's stainless, simple, and precise. I got it for about $85 at a local outdoor store. Out of the box it was shaving sharp. A good friend of mine swears by Spyderco's, but was impressed with this little knife. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 14, 2014)

hard to beat a Benchmade griptilian at that price point. 

most of my knives are Benchmade. bomb proof..and if you ever need anything from the factory..they actually come back better than when you sent them in..amazing service.

i sent one in because the blade was barely loose in the handle. they classified it as "extreme" and put brand new bushings in..extreme? i kid you not..it barely moved...those guys are anal. now it is solid..super solid. and it came back sharper than new..


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 14, 2014)

I love my Benchmade 585. been meaning to get some new scales, probably my only gripe. Has an excellent assisted open, and is pretty rugged. I've dropped it tip down from a standing position onto a concrete floor with no consequences. The clip is opposite of other pocket knives I've had, which took some getting used to, but I'd never go back now. When you pull it outta your pocket its blade up, no flipping it over in hand before opening. Paid $120 at Cabela's.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2014)

What do you want it for?


----------



## jared08 (Mar 15, 2014)

The benchmades caught my eye. I was checking out a griptilian earlier. It's will be a general carry knife. Use it at work on cardboard boxes, zip ties.. around the house for whatever may encounter. Also something that can be carried in public placed.


----------



## jared08 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll prolly grab an opinel just for the hell of it at that price. I'd like to get a spyderco zdp but as mentioned, the big loop to open it is off putting.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 15, 2014)

jared have a couple opinel carbons.The # 12 is the large one,I forced a patina with an artist sponge & use it for yardwork.It gets very sharp & is great for stripping bark off vines & plant,weeds,unwanted tree seedlings.Also to slit into the plant to apply herbicide.Take care of an empty lot that goes off when it rains alot.Also Anties property in the back of Pahoa high up in the valley almost rainforest things get out of control.

It is a steal on Amazon for around 20.00 & free shipping if you order couple other things.It is a nice long blade,in the locked position the handle is large enough to get a good grip.


----------



## wirecounter (Mar 16, 2014)

+1 for Benchmade

They just came out with a drop point 531 Pardue. I already have 2 with the original spear-point and love them! They are so light that you do not notice them, 2 ounces. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Nmko (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a few, Kershaw, CKRT, Ka-Bar, Boker, Benchmade, Gerber, Mtech, Browning and Smith and Wessons... It really depends on personal preference and uses, Benchmade and top end Microtech's are my personal favourites for folders...


----------



## Seth (Mar 16, 2014)

I am a chris reeve fan at the moment but this will definitely break the bank. The Griptillians are really nice, light, colorful, in either small or large. If you can stretch a bit, have a look at lionsteel sr1 and sr2 in aluminum. You may not like the profile but they are kind of cool and quality is there and feel great in hand. I would also generally recommend not black coated blades cause they can getting funky looking fast with a few scratches.


----------



## jared08 (Mar 17, 2014)

Is bladehq a trustworthy dealer in your experiences?


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 17, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> The Rader neck knife is $95.
> 
> Www.worldknives.com has a bunch of inexpensive pocket knives without the tactical vibe.



I have used a Rader neck knife so much in the last few weeks. I love it. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 17, 2014)

Btw, I always like the knives at Tosho Knife Arts. They are more expensive, but I always find some cool folder on their site. This might be my new favorite. I could see carrying this in my pocket. 

http://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/takeda-alligator-skin-folding-knife

k.


----------



## Stanimal (Mar 18, 2014)

I've ordered from bladehq lots of times, always ship fast and free(over $99). Never had any problems.
I carry a Protech TR-3 that I love. Might be out of your price range though( and its an auto which might turn some people off)


----------

